# Buck question



## cutie123600 (Mar 31, 2012)

Okay I finally decided that I want to keep some of my kids that we had. But the thing is, I'm keeping two buck and a doe. 

We will have 5 does and 3 bucks all together if we do that. 

I want to separate my male from my females but I'm wondering if that will effect the good temperament of my buck(the father to all the kids)\

He is so sweet and I don't want to make him mean if I do that. 

We will eventually get more does. So I don't know, any advice?


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 1, 2012)

As long as you keep paying attention to him, keep him in with company so he doesn't get lonely, it shouldn't affect his personality at all.  The key is the attention and loving you give him, pretty much like all animals.  My bucks have better personalities than most of my does.  I have to watch myself, because I would buy every buck I see if I don't. LOL

If they are all running together now, it shouldn't even affect him when you put the boys together in their new home, or however you are going to move them.  They may spar a bit to see who is head of the new herd, but your older buck will probably be boss by age alone.  Good luck, you should be fine.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 1, 2012)

I keep my 2 bucks, and one "it' goat together in a separate area.

They are fine, and do their own thing.  The amazing thing about my herd sire is that he doesn't smell really "goatie" unless the girls are in heat, then he pees on himself and smells quite lovely to the does. 

He is a sweet boy, was a bottle baby, and comes when I call him.

He is much better natured than some of my does.... I have one with horns that I rescued from down the road, she was eating dog food and not much else....But she was raised alone, and is the only one I have with horns.  She can be a total witch or sometimes she can be nice.  And you never know.  They only person she likes is my husband and that's just fine with me....

DonnaBelle


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 1, 2012)

Just make sure you keep it straight who you can breed to whom. It's better to have 2-3 unrelated bucks rather than 2 who are related to some of the does and the buck you used. I'd suggest a buckling trade to make it easier on yourself.


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well my main issue with that is I am attached to the two I'm keeping. I didn't want to keep them but I ended up bottle feeding and it just went on from there.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 1, 2012)

Then wether them. You don't want an accidental breeding. You can then house them with the does and use them as heat testers. Once they start showing interest in a doe, you'll know she's in heat.

Having 3 bucks when you can only use one to breed is extra stressful on those 2 who cannot breed your does.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 1, 2012)

If you want to keep them just because you love them, and don't care if you breed with them or not, then wethering is probably the way to go,but ,If you have unrelated does that you can breed to, and you want to keep them for breeding, you will have to be careful of accidents, but I would try it.  Matter of fact, I am.  We are keeping 2 does and a buck from one mom.  We already have 2 bucks, one of which is the kid's dad.  We are planning on a rotation breeding.  We have 4 unrelated does that we can rotate through.  It is going to take a little planning and some careful penning, but we are going for it.  It is all dependent on how much extra hassle you want to go through.  If you think it is worth it...go for it.


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 2, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> Then wether them. You don't want an accidental breeding. You can then house them with the does and use them as heat testers. Once they start showing interest in a doe, you'll know she's in heat.
> 
> Having 3 bucks when you can only use one to breed is extra stressful on those 2 who cannot breed your does.


'

I was planning on that but the closest vet is asking 60 dollars to do it, and I can't afford that at the moment.


----------



## cutie123600 (Apr 2, 2012)

I do have two unrelated does, and one of them is bred to a buck from a previous owner, we plan to keep any girls she might have.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 2, 2012)

A bander and the bands will only set you back $20 at the tractor supply. Super easy to use


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 3, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> A bander and the bands will only set you back $20 at the tractor supply. Super easy to use


x2


----------



## PotterWatch (Apr 3, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> SarahFair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3  Banders are very easy to use, even for newbies like myself.


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 9, 2012)

Agree, banding is very easy, cheap and effective.  Only causes slight discomfort on the day of banding after that they act as if nothing is going on.  You can watch a youtube video on it to help guide you as well.


----------

